# Show name ideas!



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Vick's Vapor Rub (kinda cheesy, I know)
Quick Vick
Ain't That Vicky

Hmmm...not a lot of good ones from me. lol. Victorious is a good one though.

Hope I helped...or at least made you laugh at the thought of naming your horse Vick's Vapor Rub.

Emmi


----------



## LaYuqwam111 (Feb 9, 2012)

victorious sound good. some other possible names might be:

Glorious victory
or, KaiRong (apparently it means glorious victory... :-| not sure about that one)

i have seen horses whose barn names dont have anything to do with their show names. if you maybe looked for a name to do with his character, colour or even his parents, if you know them.

hope this was helpful 
Kayla


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha okay so the Vick's Vapor Rub just made my day. Sad huh? And I like Glorious Victory alot


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I like simple names. Pilgrim came with the name "Jim", I kick myself for changing it. 
What about..." Viceroy" 
I love his face, what about "Walter"


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Vic the Slick is all I can think of


----------



## LaYuqwam111 (Feb 9, 2012)

live2ride8 said:


> Haha okay so the Vick's Vapor Rub just made my day. Sad huh? And I like Glorious Victory alot


  thankyou


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Victory is ours? IDK i just thought of that one out of the blue!! hope it helps!


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas! I really love Victory Is Ours!!


----------

